
Show HN: Star Citizen's WebGL Starmap - bbeausej
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/starmap
======
acomjean
This confused me because I thought it was just a map of the stars (looking for
constellations and planets sort of thing).

That being said, after figuring out a bit more at the home page, I found the
blue squares fluctuating over the map annoying after a while. It seems like
something that could use a description or instructions or something.

------
tkinom
Very nice! Love it!

FYI, try this link to get details view of Jupiter:
[https://robertsspaceindustries.com/starmap?location=SOL.STAT...](https://robertsspaceindustries.com/starmap?location=SOL.STATION.IMSBOLLIVER&system=SOL&camera=105,-99.97,0.0003,0,0)

~~~
tkinom
Or this for the solar system:
[https://robertsspaceindustries.com/starmap?location=SOL&came...](https://robertsspaceindustries.com/starmap?location=SOL&camera=66.43,-72.36,0.002,0,0)

------
olemire
Love it !!!

